# unknown camera



## jackp53 (Oct 5, 2014)

I do not know the name of this camera and who produced it. How much might be worth?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 5, 2014)

Looks like a custom or handbuilt job to me.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 5, 2014)

Nice camera, but that red lcd seems a bit on the small side.


----------



## jackp53 (Oct 5, 2014)

Camera sold in the Russian store. Could it be a product of the early days of the Communist revolution?


----------



## compur (Oct 5, 2014)

The identity of the camera is written on it. 

The value is whatever an interested buyer is willing to pay.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 5, 2014)

Is the last photo of the same camera?


----------



## snowbear (Oct 5, 2014)

GIG (Google is great)
Busch Detectiv Aplanat #1, though I get the feeling that that you could buy the lens & shutter and put in in a box of your own.

Here's a link for a model #2, I believe:  Busch Lens-set - Antique and Vintage Cameras


----------



## jackp53 (Oct 6, 2014)

Which of the inscriptions suggests that the name of the camera? How can you call this camera ?.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 6, 2014)

Investigative and research skills.  I didn't positively know, but I thought the first line was a good possibility.

Use any internet search tool with that and see what you get.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 6, 2014)

I think people are more inclined to help if someone seems interested in discussing a camera but there probably isn't so much interest in spending a lot of time on it if it's just for an ebay listing.

Often camera manufacturers of that era would use lenses made by another company. The wooden part in the front has the engraving of the name of the manufacturer of the lens, Emil Busch, Rathenow (town in Germany) and the abbreviation of the company name.

The back of the camera looks to me like many cameras of the early 20th century. edit - The company made reportedly good quality lenses and that part of the camera is probably pretty old/early, and I'd guess someone hacked it onto the back of some Russian camera possibly years after the lens was made. Could take some research to figure it out.


----------



## jackp53 (Oct 6, 2014)

The wooden part can be forged. It may have been made at the factory.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 6, 2014)

It could have been forged?? I suppose that's possible, I don't know if cameras by Emil Busch would have been valuable enough back in the day for someone to bother to do an engraving that precise and detailed in an effort to create a fake.

Once it was put on the front of what seems to be a Russian camera I would think it would have lost value, especially over time since old cameras now for the most part aren't too valuable. It is unusual.


----------



## jackp53 (Oct 7, 2014)

Let's say that in this way. During the Revolution there were not many cameras on sale. Photographic shutter lenses are not available. To the damaged camera was built shutter lens. <------correction


----------

